# ADCO Interview - Again



## Hadifar

Hi there, 

I am after some information about ADCO interview - Drilling Engineer form Australia called for face to face interview. There are few topics like this but not much info on it. If there is any new update pls share with me. Questions / Salaries they offer / how many days will it take to offer / .... 

Appreciate your comments. 

Regards,


----------



## floatingstone

*Best of Luck*

Hi,

I just want to give you some hints based on my previouse bosses from ADCO.
ADCO because it is ONSHORE based jobs only, you will have to come here, am not sure if they will cover the cost for your hotel and air ticket, once the interview will be set, they will arrange visa for you at the cost of ADCO, when you pass they will immediately give you an offer letter and then you will go for a series of trainings either in the city or ADCO trainin centers and in mussaffah area. ADCO is a multi national company yet a government owned, they have latin americans, arabs, asians and some europeans. Good luck. Mostly once called for an interview the series of process of the legal hiring will start with the ratio of (80/20).


----------



## talhoo

*interview process*

Hi friend
I am in Canada..i am selected for interview and they email me to submit some passport and other stuff..........now there is no answer from them and I am being show "interview process" on web site. how long it gonna takes to interview me on Skype. hope to hear from you


----------



## yass

Hi, I already floated my query in another related thread. As I was awaiting further status update from Adnoc ruwais housing since I ever got the confirmation of job a month ago! Does it really turn me good results? Shall I have to wait for how long! I have been told by other sources that some new initiatives being driven at Oil sectors to squeeze up jobs to expatriates, how does this affect my job opportunity?


----------



## rishi786

I am selected in ADCO but waiting on security clearance. I would be interested talking to guys in any phase of hiring for ADCO ( but selected). Please send me message on whats app on /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

rishi786 said:


> I am selected in ADCO but waiting on security clearance. I would be interested talking to guys in any phase of hiring for ADCO ( but selected). Please send me message on whats app on /snip/


Posting personal contact details is against forum rules.


----------

